# Amphibia "Tonneau" Bund?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A lot of you that have these watches say you use them on a bund as it is a huge case with tinny 18mm lugs... my question is, what bund straps are you using? This case has 47mm from top to bottom and 40mm across without crown... all the bunds I can find have a space between ends up to 45mm, so they are too short... I found one that is 50mm but the back-piece is about 55mm if I remember currently!

BTW, what are the dimensions on Roy's bunds?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

One of these?










Coincidentally I'm wearing mine today. I've never found a decent bund, tbh. I did buy one of the famous/notorious 1 cent + postage ones from an auction site and guess what? It wasn't very good 

I'd be interested if anyone has a bund recommendation, as I'd like to try one for same reason as you, but on other 18mm lugged watches.

So I'm not much help - sorry - apart from to say that I don't think this Amphibia is actually all that wide and it gets away with an 18mm. Better on metal, IMHO. The one I have is a Watchadoo and cost about twice what the watch cost!

The modern 'ministry' cases have 20mm lugs (but less of the retro charm)...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> One of these?
> 
> I did buy one of the famous/notorious 1 cent + postage ones from an auction site and guess what? It wasn't very good


Yes, that's the one.

I'm guessing that's exactly the bund people use with these. I don't know their dimensions but there isn't any other bund out there that can cope with a 47mm case without having a HUGE back piece... at least I haven't found it yet.

I honestly don't like metal bracelets and deployment clasp straps because they are fixed and you can't easily adjust them throughout the day... Also, these having hooded lugs makes a whole lot more difficult to pick up a strap that fits...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you considered trying Jurgen Hauff in Germany for something.I understand that if it comes to it,they will make you up a bund type strap if the watch is an odd size.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Have you considered trying Jurgen Hauff in Germany for something.I understand that if it comes to it,they will make you up a bund type strap if the watch is an odd size.


Didn't know that, thanks! :thumbsup:

Edit: Scratch that... I'm directed to a US website that sells Maratacs and stuff like that... can you PM me the link to German guy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> can you PM me the link to German guy?


Job done


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > can you PM me the link to German guy?
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Would really appreciate a pic and review when you get that!

Cheers

D


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Would really appreciate a pic and review when you get that!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Well, not going to get it, bloody expensive, I could buy 10 Amphibias MKII for the price on some of the straps that site has, let alone a custom made one! They have a nice idea though... they sell just the back-piece so you can fit it with any regular strap. Dimensions are off though... These MkII are just too awkward in their dimensions... I mean, 40x47?? Not many watches like that around...

Still, I like to know what's out there, so much appreciated Damien!


----------

